# Do I fill the cracks when I am putting peel and stick tiles?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome.

Thread moved to get speedier response.

If you mean the gaps in the T&G subfloor, you could use caulk to fill the cracks, but wait until completely dry before laying the peel n' stick tiles. (overnight would be best) DO NOT use silicone caulk of any kind.
The only reason to do this is to avoid tile sagging into the crack over time, but it would be barely noticeable in most cases.
Be sure floor is VACUUMED clean before application as well.
*good luck*

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I should add that the tiles will not stick to silicone.
Other compounds may be better to use as well. Guys? Spackle? Bondo? LOL

DM


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Cementious based floor fill.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

A question that has been bugging me about peel and stick tile. A HD rep reccomended a primer designe specifically to go down on the subfloor prior th sticking down the tile. Is primer worth while. The 1/4 inch plywood I pland to use is quite absorbant. It seems like they would stick very well to it already.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Preping your plywood sub floor is good pratice of the flooring trades for vinyl tiles glue down or peal'n stick and sheetgoods.

Durhams RockHard (water putty) was an old favorite of mine for seams and set nails or screws. Apply with 4" or wider knife if needed... let set..scrape ridges and sand smooth. Also good for chips or other flaws on the plywood. Get all the dust and debris up before you start to lay the flooring.

May be better products out there now...


----------

